# 1st FL HOPRA Warm-up Race



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

I will be at theraceway.biz for the August 4th "toy" car race. I will have samples of all car types legal for the club stock classes and box stock can. I would be glad to help Amateurs with building cars. Bring your parts and Bill has any cars and parts you might need. You are welcome to try any car type before you buy. I will stay as long as necessary to help any Amateurs / Semi-Pros to build cars and or tweak their cars.

For those that can't make it, these are my recommended cars for class, based on what I think will be the fastest on race day:

Box Stock (Can): Tomy SRT with Low Pro Wizzard Silicone Tires

Club Stock: Wizzard Extreme (Totally Unmodified, except for a custom painted clear body.)

The first race, on 9/8/12, will be very special. The race will be dedicated to Bruce, with a short video of him racing in Florida, the announcement of best appearing car trophy to be judged and awarded at the last race of the season, and a youth scholarship awarded to honor Bruce. This is one race you don't want to miss!

See everyone at Bill's on the 4th! Doors open at 11:00 am.

Leo 
[email protected]
407-498-0297


----------

